

AOL's New Strategy Is To Fill The Internet With Crap? - dragonquest
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091201/1956557154.shtml

======
shib71
This is hardly a new business strategy. Pandering to the lowest common
denominator is the m.o. of a large portion of Hollywood. Tabloids have been in
print practically since print was invented. Variations of the same complaints
have been made about every medium. Those iterations didn't kill substantial
works, and neither will this one.

